# Grubs on lawn



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I've probably found about 20 grubs on top of the lawn. Should I do a treatment


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Strange that grubs would be on top of the lawn. I would treat them if it were my lawn.

*edit*
Just a thought, I've had good luck using them for fish bait. Perhaps you could collect them and spend a day out on the lake.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> Strange that grubs would be on top of the lawn. I would treat them if it were my lawn.
> 
> *edit*
> Just a thought, I've had good luck using them for fish bait. Perhaps you could collect them and spend a day out on the lake.


Hahaa. Probably on the surface because they have eaten all my roots. I actually might use them for fishing. I have put leaf mold compost on my lawn the last 2 years in the spring and I have tons of earth worms I use. Normally just throw a cast net and fish with shad.

So I walk the lawn and drink coffee in the morning and I have found at least 3 or 4 every day last week. I just thought it maybe to late to treat. I have some bifenthrin so I just added that to my fungicide and sprayed.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

You can treat them now I believe with dylox. I don't think bifen will do it from what I read in another thread by @Spammage. Could be nothing to worry about.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

FlaDave said:


> You can treat them now I believe with dylox. I don't think bifen will do it from what I read in another thread by @Spammage. Could be nothing to worry about.


This is actually interesting. I would try the bifenthrin with them on the surface. Bifenthrin won't work down into the soil to kill the grubs where they normally reside, but with direct contact it just may work.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would think you want to kill the ones in the roots. I don't joke around with grubs. Dylox if you see more than 10 in a sqft when you dig to the root level. Seeing them above ground would concern me that there are plenty more in the roots.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

g-man said:


> I would think you want to kill the ones in the roots. I don't joke around with grubs. Dylox if you see more than 10 in a sqft when you dig to the root level. Seeing them above ground would concern me that there are plenty more in the roots.


So should I use granular Bayer with dylox?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Or liquid. Either one works.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Some some more today. I went to Lowe's and got some dylox granular and put it down. Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ensure you water it.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

g-man said:


> Ensure you water it.


Supposed to rain


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Well it is raining. Thanks for the help. Should get a half an inch.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Did you find more dead grubs after application?


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

No I haven't. Hopefully I killed them all.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm going to put some more dylox down in a couple of days


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Just plan on putting down GrubEx each spring. It's cheap insurance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you applied per the bag rate, there should not be a need to apply more.


----------

